# My first ever under bonnet Detail !!



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Well it was just one of those jobs Ive never tackled before But decided to have a go Car is a 2003 Audi 3.0 Sport Cabriolet. 
I carefully applied the GG Orange citrus degreaser (From Tim at CleanYour car) and aggitated with several different brushes till all the gunge seemed to have gone Then rinsed with just a hose No power washer ! Re applied the degreaser and rinsed again !
Then Today My 303 Protectant arrived from Cleanyour car So this afternoon I applied that to finish off the job ! :thumb: :thumb: 
































http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b95/bonydal/Picture088.jpg


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

nice job, I daren't raise the bonnet on mine at the moment!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Excellent job, mate - looks like new again :thumb: 

How did you like the 303 protectant btw?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice.. so u recommend the citrus degreaser then?!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great work - it looks all brand new again :thumb:


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

good work....

.....hmmmm, v6


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

seischumi said:


> Excellent job, mate - looks like new again :thumb:
> 
> How did you like the 303 protectant btw?


Its just like the Meguires stuff but much less shiny and artificial if You know what I mean ? Its easy to use and leaves a just like new finish without the greasy finish with other products of its kind RECCOMENDED ! :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> very nice.. so u recommend the citrus degreaser then?!


Ronnie this is the best degreaser Ive used ! Most of the time I only use a degreaser on My bikes Never before on a car engine ! All I can say is it got the job done easily and effectively :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## getcha (Nov 14, 2007)

nice job...when drying it did you blot dry or just run the motor?? or both?


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I really need to get cracking on my engine bay. Sounds like the Citrus degreaser is worth a purchase.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

getcha said:


> nice job...when drying it did you blot dry or just run the motor?? or both?


Both Mate then spray on the 303 and wipe clean :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## jimmer (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks awsome make . Sparkling .


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

most impressive


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

really nice job!!!!!!


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Great job! Just got the 303 too and love it


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

very nice


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

i bet that pumps out a great tune

good work though

:thumb;


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks like new

Nice underbonnet to work on too


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

looks great, factory fresh!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

That looks mint :thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Very nice results, do you have any 'before' photos?


----------



## cococola (Feb 9, 2008)

Well impressed with that one!
If you want more practice I dont mind you doing my engine:lol:


----------

